# EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!!



## majinjoel1 (Feb 12, 2006)

I went to go drop off my wifes 2.5L at the dealership for her 10,000 mile service and we saw an EOS. The sticker price was $37,800 for the 2.0T version with heated leather seats and thats all! That is alot of money!!!


----------



## ALTIMA (Oct 1, 2004)

might wanna post this in the eos forum?!
sounds like dealer mark up to me










_Modified by ALTIMA at 2:31 PM 8-4-2006_


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (majinjoel1)*

No way... 29k is the talk right now.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (Davespeed)*

29 for the 2.0T, around 35 for the V6 loaded, sounds like your dealer doesn't want to sell any.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (majinjoel1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majinjoel1* »_I went to go drop off my wifes 2.5L at the dealership for her 10,000 mile service and we saw an EOS. The sticker price was $37,800 for the 2.0T version with heated leather seats and thats all! That is alot of money!!!

Is that the VW MSRP, or the price on a dealer addendum? 
And yeah, the Eos has it's own forum....


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (majinjoel1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majinjoel1* »_we saw an EOS. The sticker price was $37,800 for the 2.0T version with heated leather seats and thats all! That is alot of money!!!

The EOS is already the lowest price offering in it's class. Even lower than the crap G6. Not sure what you want it to cost.


----------



## mkvgli (May 8, 2006)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (GTINC)*

Those cars were released?!?!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Is that the VW MSRP, or the price on a dealer addendum? 
And yeah, the Eos has it's own forum....









Per Sep 06 C&D, EOS starts at $28620.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (GTINC)*

In


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (majinjoel1)*

"Nice things cost money." -Oskar Schindler
Since there's obviously alot of newbies around, now would be an excellent opportunity to post the US price schedule.
http://www.odsmag.com/Eos%20MY...6.pdf
29K will get you a completely stripped base model, if you can find one, which you won't. Because the dealers aren't gonna order them that way. The 2.0T with either the sport or luxury pak is a mid-30K car all day long.
The base V6 with destination starts at $37,480. A fully equipped V6 is a $43K car.
The Eos is not a entry level car.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:25 PM 8-4-2006_


----------



## davidg (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Yeh if you where in the UK





















20tdi ,leather , 
Wait for it ......................
























£25,000 
You do the maths


----------



## majinjoel1 (Feb 12, 2006)

That was just the sticker price on the car window. And it wasnt for the 3.2 V6.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (majinjoel1)*

There's an extremely useful poster named USCVWFAN who works at a dealership and has started a comprehensive thread about the first Eos they just got. It looks like all dealers are getting similarly equipped 2.0T sport packs as their first Demo car and they are all arriving this week, and sticker on his (mildly equipped) 2.0T is $35,385. Here's the thread, look at the pictures, view the window sticker.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2748662 
The Eos has a retractible hardtop, that adds 4-5K by itself. Its not an entry level car. And its very well priced in relation to its competition, go price a C70 and you'll really laugh. The 2.0T with any sort of decent equipment is a mid-30K car all day long. Price it up, you can get to $37,800 real easy.

Also be sure to visit USCVWFAN's other thread for the most comprehensive and detailed pricing and options anywhere on the internet.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2685387 




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:01 PM 8-4-2006_


----------



## vwgolfiii (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (majinjoel1)*

For what you get this is a well-priced car, like all VWs. If you gotta have a cheap convertible you can try the MINI Convertible which starts at $21,950.


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

we got our first demo in with tan leather 2.0t stickered at $36,800. were not allowed to sell it until we get more in, this is just our demo at the moment. the way the top works is amazing and the moonroof is nice, especially with its one touch operation. id say your getting a few handfuls more than you should for $36k


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_... Price it up, you can get to $37,800 real easy....

Add to that (low) supply and (high) demand, and $38K is a steal.


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (155VERT83)*

If people pay 29K for a Beetle convertible, people shouldn't have a problem getting a lot more for 38K with the Eos.....


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*



WolfsburgerMitFries said:


> It looks like all dealers are getting similarly equipped 2.0T sport packs as their first Demo car ]
> I don't think they are "Sport Package" cars looks like they have wood, meaning they are Luxury package cars.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (majinjoel1)*

Think yourself lucky with the price. My 2.0tfsi sport cost £26000 with the extras. This with an exchange rate of 1.8 $'s to the £ makes it $46000!
A volvo c70 would be considerably dearer and I specced up a mini to my recommendations and that was £23000.
You've also got to cost in the resale, the relative exclusivity (which it will always have due to the small import numbers) and the fact they are trying to pitch it to a different audience than the Golf.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (swordfish1)*

Well the 1st ebay Eos (Texas) failed to meet the reserve and the auction ended at $31,500 without selling. That probably fell about $4000 short of the actual retail price. That tells me that the Eos is not likely to move with any sort of markup above MSRP. Its worth noting the auction had many pictures but no useful description detailing the options.
Another ebay Eos popped up in Phoenix Arizona, better description. It will be interesting to see where that goes.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 3:14 AM 8-10-2006_


----------



## Analog Kid (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (swordfish1)*

I was at the dealer yesterday and had the same reaction. This car is overpriced. For the first few months they'll be getting people to pay list, but next year this thing will be getting the usual discounts and everyone @ VWoA will be scratching their heads "How come it didn't sell?"
I think if the car had the performance of a GTI and a price below $30k, they'd have a winner.


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (Analog Kid)*

People are just hilarious!! of course is the Eos had the performance of a GTI and under $30k it would be a winner. If the R32 had the performance of a M6 and was under $30k would you buy it?? Of course you would!!!!! The Eos is nicely priced and equipped for what it is. It is not supposed to be a GTI, which is why it has a hardtop convertilbe and a sunroof. Can you name another car that gives you this for under $30k????


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (Analog Kid)*

Usual discounts??
Do you mean the discounts we now get off the gti or r32?
They are undersupplying demand, this keeps the residual value up.
When I'm wrong in a years time, you can say "told you so", but it aint gonna happen. It's a niche car in a niche market. You pay extra for the exclusivity. Get a nice compact with a discount just to keep yourself happy.


----------



## Analog Kid (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_Usual discounts??
Do you mean the discounts we now get off the gti or r32?
They are undersupplying demand, this keeps the residual value up.
When I'm wrong in a years time, you can say "told you so", but it aint gonna happen. It's a niche car in a niche market. You pay extra for the exclusivity. Get a nice compact with a discount just to keep yourself happy.

The R32 was a limited production vehicle. Is the EOS? I don't understand your comparison. I bought a 2000 Mark IV GTI a few % over invoice. And I waited months for that car. 
As cool as the EOS is, there really isn't anything exclusive about it, other than it's the first VW with a folding hardtop. Sure, if you buy one today, you'll be the only one in the neighborhood.
The car is overpriced. That's my opinion. BTW - i have a compact I bought well below list (and it's exclusive #3405







) Thanks for your concern!






















*Edit:* I just noticed your in the UK, so things are probably different than here, and I can see but the exchange rate why you would argue with me.
At least where I live in CT, VWs are everywhere (gosh, there's 3 in my driveway!). It's true, R32s can now sell for a high resale, but when new, the dealer near me had 3 on the lot for months. My brother checked in and they were willing to come down 10% from list. 
Also, I read in another post there will be 15k EOS allocated to the US in 2007 (5000 for the remainder of this year). Maybe in the UK the allocations will be lower and this will be an exclusive car. Even though 20k units in 18 months is a drop in the bucket, it's hardly exclusive. It will be interesting to see how this car fares.










_Modified by Analog Kid at 3:10 PM 8-10-2006_


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (Analog Kid)*

I'm pretty sure that being the only folding hardtop with a sunroof makes it pretty exclusive! And currently it appears to pretty limited production, just not numbered like your 20th.
Exactly like you said, you paid a few percent over invoice but you had to wait. I highly doubt that the first few people that bought the 20th got a deal. You are just saying it's overpriced based on your opinion which is great. but it's not overpriced compared to it's competition. Most people that are complaining about the price are people that just can't afford it anyway and just need something to ***** about. Your 20th GTI while numbered is really just a GTI with a few changes. Nothing that made it really exclusive from any other car in the world. I know very well too cause I owned one, #1242.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Thanks for posting the ebay links. That most recent listing describes the interior as "tan". From the pics I couldn't tell if that was the cornsilk beige or the moonstruck grey. Any idea? I'm curious what the grey looks like.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (Analog Kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Analog Kid* »_
The R32 was a limited production vehicle. Is the EOS? I don't understand your comparison. I bought a 2000 Mark IV GTI a few % over invoice. And I waited months for that car. 


Over here in the U.S. the R32 sales were initially pretty slow, they didn't really pick up until the summer months of 04. When got my car in May of 04 and got a price midway between MSRP and Invoice. 
When I got my Jetta GLS VR6 in 99(a MKIV 99.5 model) any VR6 was scarce, you could readily find Auto VR6 Jettas, when a manual VR6 Jetta would show up, it would be gone within the same week...GTI VR6s would show up infrequently, and those that did show up on a regular basis were spoken for a long time before...but most of the dealers would sell you the car at MSRP (and you could haggle)

_Quote, originally posted by *Analog Kid* »_
As cool as the EOS is, there really isn't anything exclusive about it, other than it's the first VW with a folding hardtop. Sure, if you buy one today, you'll be the only one in the neighborhood. That's exclusivity, and it doesn't last long. 


This is what I feel the EOS has going for it in U.S. incarnation, 
1)Its a gender neutral design: both male and female buyers will like this car...(eventhough VW seems to have females as their target market..Driver mag was looking a for a girl for a story recently)
2) Unlike previous recent VW convertibles (save the now gone 1.8T Beetle) both EOS models have sporty engines...most female shoppers don't care about what engine it has, most male shoppers do...The main reason I never got a Cabrio before was VW didn't see the reason to put a sporty engine (not even once to gauge reaction) and I wasn't going to do it myself (no resources) 
3) both transmissions on offer are suitable for the enthusiast, either the manual or DSG.
I also the think the reasons above might cause a shortage, because there is a larger audience for this car than the typical VW Cabrio buyer.
Right now there might be some exclusivity because they will be hard to come by and its brand new which is reflected in the pricing people are encountering out there. But by next year pricing will calm down.


----------



## Analog Kid (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (RockinGti)*

Here is why I think (in the US) it's over priced:
The car I saw yesterday had a window sticker of $37+ They had a similarly equipped GTI on the floor for $24k+. I don't remember exactly, but i think the AT in the EOS added $1000 (the GTI was a manual). So taking that into consideration I think that adding a folding hardtop for $12k (48% added cost) is too much.
I'm fully aware this car is no GTi, and the EOS shares from the Passat as well, but I was thinking of a similarly equipped VW 2-door to draw a comparison from. If you guys can think of a better one, go for it.
Also, did I read correctly the 3.2L will have a base of $43k? I hope I read that wrong. Because the performance junkie in me would be shopping elsewhere! _WARNING! Apples to Oranges comparison alert!_ I could be in a base boxster for that, our local dealer has one with a few options for $43k (yes, that's with a discount off of list). No kidding, I'll be giving up two seats and a retractable hardtop
































_Modified by Analog Kid at 3:36 PM 8-10-2006_


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (Analog Kid)*

you are comparing a pretty loaded Eos to a base GTI, giving up more equipment than just the folding top. it's pretty apples to oranges just like you said. why not spend 3k less than a GTI and buy a civic si. If you are a performance junky? If you are a performance junkie you wouldn't be buying an Eos if you were in the market for a boxer. A base boxer with no options is $45,600 which is a lot of $$$'s. any you'll get no auto headlights, no floor mats, no heated seats, no rain sensing wipers, no automatic climate, no leather front or rear, no leather steering wheel, no door inserts in leather, and no sun-visors in leather, no sunroof, no folding hard top, no multifunction steering wheel. Looks like you'll be giving up alot. and it probably won't be that much faster in a straight line than the Eos. And for that kind of money you can give up all the same equipment and go buy a STI for the performance. 


_Modified by RockinGti at 2:58 PM 8-10-2006_


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (Analog Kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Analog Kid* »_Here is why I think (in the US) it's over priced:
The car I saw yesterday had a window sticker of $37+ They had a similarly equipped GTI on the floor for $24k+. I don't remember exactly, but i think the AT in the EOS added $1000 (the GTI was a manual). So taking that into consideration I think that adding a folding hardtop for $12k (48% added cost) is too much.
I'm fully aware this car is no GTi, and the EOS shares from the Passat as well, but I was thinking of a similarly equipped VW 2-door to draw a comparison from. If you guys can think of a better one, go for it.
Also, did I read correctly the 3.2L will have a base of $43k? I hope I read that wrong. Because the performance junkie in me would be shopping elsewhere! _WARNING! Apples to Oranges comparison alert!_ I could be in a base boxster for that, our local dealer has one with a few options for $43k (yes, that's with a discount off of list). No kidding, I'll be giving up two seats and a retractable hardtop































_Modified by Analog Kid at 3:36 PM 8-10-2006_

I love my eos, but if you can get the boxster for the same price, buy it!!! It would cost an extra £10000 ($18000) here. If that is correct, are there any train driver jobs out there because I want to emigrate.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (Analog Kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Analog Kid* »_Here is why I think (in the US) it's over priced:
The car I saw yesterday had a window sticker of $37+ They had a similarly equipped GTI on the floor for $24k+. I don't remember exactly, but i think the AT in the EOS added $1000 (the GTI was a manual). So taking that into consideration I think that adding a folding hardtop for $12k (48% added cost) is too much.


Because when it comes to hauling 4 adults, the GTI is effectively a "2 seater," whereas the EOS can seat 4...


----------



## Mobo (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_Because when it comes to hauling 4 adults, the GTI is effectively a "2 seater," whereas the EOS can seat 4...

Not if you get a four door GTI:








Was thinking about the EOS, but when I saw the price, I chose a four door GTI. Picking it up on Saturday. 


_Modified by Mobo at 5:11 PM 8-10-2006_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (Analog Kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Analog Kid* »_The car I saw yesterday had a window sticker of $37+ They had a similarly equipped GTI on the floor for $24k+.

I can't speak to dealer markup, but if that's MSRP it should be a loaded 2.0t, missing perhaps only the Nav system. That's not similarly equipped to a $24K GTI. The comparable car is probably the $30K Eos 2.0T with no options.

_Quote »_Also, did I read correctly the 3.2L will have a base of $43k?

No, you didn't read correctly. The base price of the 3.2 is about $37K, and at that price it includes just about all the equipment in the loaded 2.0t (missing the Dynaudio stereo upgrade and sport package).


----------



## msereno (Jul 5, 2006)

Some of you have a lot to learn about the Eos, I recommend some research before tearing up the car. It is well priced for being the ONLY hard-top convertable with a full functioning moon roof! and it is very safe, the roof bars that connect to the windsheild are one bar instead of sections to give it more strength incase of rollover. and the rear seat headrests have spring activated crash bars to also prevent serious injury or death during rollover. Do some research before you eat up something.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (Analog Kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Analog Kid* »_ 
Also, did I read correctly the 3.2L will have a base of $43k? I hope I read that wrong. Because the performance junkie in me would be shopping elsewhere! _WARNING! Apples to Oranges comparison alert!_ I could be in a base boxster for that, our local dealer has one with a few options for $43k (yes, that's with a discount off of list). No kidding, I'll be giving up two seats and a retractable hardtop










That's the loaded 3.2 VR6 EOS, and its not in the same segment as the Boxster. I'm not sure I would compare it to any car from Porsche. I would compare it mainly to the European 4 seat convertibles we get here, Audi A4, Bmw 3 series, Volvo C70 and the Saab Aero...a stretch would be the Mercedes CLK. The Audi,BMW,Saab and Volvo all start around $40K before you start piling on the options to match what you get in the loaded EOS...If you are willing to get a base one of those others then the same can be said for a lower end EOS.


_Quote, originally posted by *Analog Kid* »_Here is why I think (in the US) it's over priced:
The car I saw yesterday had a window sticker of $37+ They had a similarly equipped GTI on the floor for $24k+. I don't remember exactly, but i think the AT in the EOS added $1000 (the GTI was a manual). So taking that into consideration I think that adding a folding hardtop for $12k (48% added cost) is too much.


A base GTI package 0 is $20K+ while a base EOS is $28-29K so roughly an $8K-10K difference...the cost difference is the mechanical hardtop.


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

I DARE you to find one "base" model Boxster for sale in the US. 
Porsche dosen't stock any base models. They all have options adding about 4k per model (at least). A Boxster with the smaller engine is actually a whimp of a car. Most 4 door sedans with V6 engines (regardless of manufacturer) will beat a Boxster in a race. All you are buying is the porsche name. While that works for lots of people, it dosen't work for me.
I was thinking about a Boxster for a while... a co-worker had one and I was comfortable sitting in it, but to get the car to the point where the performance is what I demand, the price was about $56,000.
Now on to the EOS.... 
I know the sunroof option is being touted here, but why fool around with that when you can drop the whole top? The only reason I can think of is when I am driving down the highway at 70 and I want some air on top without slowing down. The only thing that feature MIGHT do is sway a buyer or two from a competitor who wasn't sure which one to go with.
The Eos has 2 competitors.
1) Pontiac G6
2) Volvo C70
VW has 2 problems:
1) Anyone who is strictly driven by sticker price and market segment will go with a G6.

2) Anyone who is willing to pay the $43k sticker price of an Eos will look to Volvo, as for just a few dollars more, you get more back door room and trunk room, etc. The same thing like the boxster.... people like paying for the size of the car and the name more than what the technical aspects of the car provides the user.
Bottom line, VW must demonstrate that and EOS is clearly better than a G6 and worth about 8k more. They must have enough cool features to stop people from splurging on a C70. Can they do it.... yes, but the bulk of their cars must be carefully priced in that in between range.
The Eos will have to make the bulk of their sales (80%) at the $33-37k range. Get used to these Eos on the dealer lots right now... that is in this price range.
I don't expect to see many 3.2L Eos, just like you hardly see a 3.6L Passat on the road. If you want the V6 Eos and you want certain factory installed options such as navigation, it will have to be on a factory order.
I plan to take a wait and see approach and possibly wait until the 2008 MY for VW to work out the bugs and to possibly offer more options (hopefully shadow blue). 
I do realize one thing, I am the type of guy who would rather have all the options, bells and whistles over a larger model or more room. I can tell you this... I am a rare type of customer. 90% of american customers would rather buy a bare bone passat than a fully loaded jetta.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (Furiator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Furiator* »_Anyone who is willing to pay the $43k sticker price of an Eos will look to Volvo, as for just a few dollars more, you get more back door room and trunk room, etc.

Where are you even getting the $43K number from? I just added up every listed option on the V6 and didn't even get to $42K. With the destination charge it's just over $42K.
And I don't know why people keep using the V6 price as the one to justify. The 2.0T has plenty of power for the Eos, and gets better gas mileage to boot. Most people will be perfectly happy with it. It has comparable power to the competitors, even the V6 ones.

_Quote »_Bottom line, VW must demonstrate that and EOS is clearly better than a G6 and worth about 8k more.

Why, when it only costs $3K more, and that's assuming you want the automatic? Once again, a base G6 price is being compared to the loaded Eos price. That's not a fair comparison.

_Quote »_the bulk of their cars must be carefully priced in that in between range. The Eos will have to make the bulk of their sales (80%) at the $33-37k range.

You make it sound like this is difficult. The natural price of the Eos is right around $34K-$35K. That's the price of the 2.0T with either the Luxury or Sport package. I'm sure that's the way the vast majority of cars will be configured.


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (Furiator)*

I agree with what you said about the Porsche.
A luxury pkg 2.0t Eos with a window sticker of around $36,1xx is about $5k more than the G6 which loaded up is $30,825. You will lose the sunroof, dual zone climate, the wonderful 6 speed dsg gearbox( G6 is still their crappy 4 speed), no power passenger seat, no woodgrain interior, only 2.2cubic feet with top down(way less than Eos) and only a 3/36 warranty. doesn't seem to be that much of a bargain. the interior is crappy plastic too. I agree it's cheaper but it's not really the same value of the Eos. I would imagine that anyone would choose the Eos without the luxury package at $32,4xx over the G6 for $2500 more. I know I would prefer the Eos. It's a much better finished product.
The Volvo is no great bargain compare to the 2.0T Eos either. The price is $45,874 which is way more, They don't even mention trunk space in their specs and I would bet the Eos trunk is bigger, and it has a pass-through which I don't think the C70 has, worse gas mileage than Eos, no power passenger seat, no easy entry power seat buttons for getting in the back seat. Same warranty as Eos, no sunroof, and extra $ for metallic paint.
The Volvo is also much nicer looking than the G6 but I really like the Eos.
I really don't see why one would order the V6 Eos, it's a lot more money and I don't think the performance will be that much greater.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Furiator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Furiator* »_VW has 2 problems:
1) Anyone who is strictly driven by sticker price and market segment will go with a G6.

2) Anyone who is willing to pay the $43k sticker price of an Eos will look to Volvo, as for just a few dollars more, you get more back door room and trunk room, etc. The same thing like the boxster.... people like paying for the size of the car and the name more than what the technical aspects of the car provides the user.
Bottom line, VW must demonstrate that and EOS is clearly better than a G6 and worth about 8k more. They must have enough cool features to stop people from splurging on a C70. Can they do it.... yes, but the bulk of their cars must be carefully priced in that in between range.
The Eos will have to make the bulk of their sales (80%) at the $33-37k range. Get used to these Eos on the dealer lots right now... that is in this price range.
I don't expect to see many 3.2L Eos, just like you hardly see a 3.6L Passat on the road. If you want the V6 Eos and you want certain factory installed options such as navigation, it will have to be on a factory order.
I plan to take a wait and see approach and possibly wait until the 2008 MY for VW to work out the bugs and to possibly offer more options (hopefully shadow blue). 
I do realize one thing, I am the type of guy who would rather have all the options, bells and whistles over a larger model or more room. I can tell you this... I am a rare type of customer. 90% of american customers would rather buy a bare bone passat than a fully loaded jetta. 

People shopping in this segment are not your average consumer looking for a point A to point B appliance - a convertible is a luxury and even moreso in this folding hardtop segment where the entry pricepoint is $27k and goes up from there.
I've driven the G6, C70 and Eos and overall there are some wild differences. The Pontiac while sporting a V6 only gets 210hp out of 3.6 liters. With gearing and everything factored in, the 2.0T in the Eos feels livelier and actually more refined from the engine standpoint. The G6 offers a little more room, but it suffers from fisher price plastics, quite a few rattles and shakes and overall just doesn't convey a sense of quality that the Eos and C70 do.
The C70 on the other hand *starts* at $38k before you tack any options on and you can only get an inline-5 turbo. A fully loaded Eos V6 with 250hp will cost around $42k fully loaded. Configure a C70 with the same options and let me know how it turns out (actually see addtition below). The C70 *is* a really nice car and does have a little more room in it, but I think it will largely come down to which you personally prefer and if you're fine spending quite a bit more for the C70.
* Ok I added up all the options on the Eos V6 model and fully loaded it comes to: $41,700
The C70 with all the options similarly equipped (minus the V6 engine and the only 18" wheel option is a $2,734 package I didn't add in) comes to: $48,382
Metallic paint on the Volvo is also a $475 option (or $650 if you want White Pearl). So really if you want to add in the 18" wheels to make it comparably equipped to the Eos you would be looking at more than $50k. There also is no Sport Package option on the Volvo.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You forgot $630 for destination which makes a fully loaded V6 Eos $42,330


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_You forgot $630 for destination which makes a fully loaded V6 Eos $42,330

Then you also need to add $695 to the C70 price as well as I didn't add destination to either of them.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (Furiator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Furiator* »_The only thing that feature MIGHT do is sway a buyer or two from a competitor who wasn't sure which one to go with.
The Eos has 2 competitors.
1) Pontiac G6
2) Volvo C70


No it actually has more competitors, you don't limit it to the 2 new hardtop competitors that showed up this year. 
You'd have to include all the 4 seat convertibles in the range, meaning cars from Chrysler, Toyota, in the lower end and the Europeans Audi, Saab, BMW in the higher end.
Do the comparos yourselves, the EOS is a great value when compared to all of the competitors...


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_
No it actually has more competitors, you don't limit it to the 2 new hardtop competitors that showed up this year. 
You'd have to include all the 4 seat convertibles in the range, meaning cars from Chrysler, Toyota, in the lower end and the Europeans Audi, Saab, BMW in the higher end.
Do the comparos yourselves, the EOS is a great value when compared to all of the competitors...



Toyota? Do they make a 4 seater conv? Are we talking lexus, which cost a fortune here? 
I looked at the Saab, no comparison, especially when you look at the poor resale, and the BMW is an old model (new one out soon, but will be expensive).


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_Toyota? Do they make a 4 seater conv? Are we talking lexus, which cost a fortune here?

No, we get a Toyota Camry Solara convertible in the US.


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

Solara, and other convertibles aren't competitors because of the rag top.
The only 4 seat hard tops in the US market are these 3 cars. 
There are 2 seaters like the Lexus with a hard top, but that is apples to oranges as well.
I wan't a convertible, but I don't want the rag. 


_Modified by Furiator at 6:59 PM 8-11-2006_


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

Jamie, 
I agree with you. But the average american will look at VW as a entry level brand and Volvo as a mid-level brand.
In addition, the C70 is bigger, in fact the Eos is considered entry-mid size as the Jetta, and the C70 is considered to be a true mid size car.
Considering these 2 facts, I think that people will spend the extra 3-4k more to get the volvo over the VW. So they can tell their friends about my BIG new Volvo with a hard top instead of my average new VW.
VW will make their money on the cars price in the mid 30's when they are priced about 6-8k below a Volvo. Get used to the models they have in show rooms right now.... my guess is 50% of Eos' sold in the US will have the same options.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (Furiator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Furiator* »_.
In addition, the C70 is bigger, in fact the Eos is considered entry-mid size as the Jetta, and the C70 is considered to be a true mid size car.


Right now, facts and figures.................
The eos has more headroom than the c70 in the front
97cm compared to 91cm
The eos has more headroom in the back...........
88cm compared to 87cm
They have the same legroom in the front.
The c70 has more legroom in the back......
65cm compared to 60cm
The C70 is slightly longer, the eos is slightly wider.
Space in the boot:- top down c70 has 200 litres, eos has 205 litres
top up c70 has 404 litres, eos has 380 litres
My point being they are not really that much different in size, in fact with the top up, the eos seems lots bigger. I've been in both and can testify to it.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Furiator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Furiator* »_Solara, and other convertibles aren't competitors because of the rag top.
*The only 4 door hard tops in the US market are these 3 cars. *
There are 2 doors like the Lexus with a hard top, but that is apples to oranges as well.
I wan't a convertible, but I don't want the rag. 
 
Huh?







Are you referring to the Volvo, Pontiac, and the EOS, as in the context of this thread? If so, you had better find an EOS and count the doors again...


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_ 
Huh?







Are you referring to the Volvo, Pontiac, and the EOS, as in the context of this thread? If so, you had better find an EOS and count the doors again...









There's a secret way in thro' the boot and engine bay. Can't believe you didn't know!!


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (Furiator)*

A V6 Eos with Sport PKG, xenon's, park assist, and dyn audio will still be way more than $3-4k less than a comparable C70. A pretty much loaded V6 Eos(no nav) will run you 40,530. A C70 equipped the same way will run you $46,711 which is a $6181 difference for just a slightly bigger car, seems silly to me but I'm sure some people will pay for the Volvo. But you lose the sunroof, and the Eos has a sportier suspension as the C70 has no sport package, and the V6 Eos still has more power, torque, and a nicer DSG transmission.


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Eos vs G6 vs C70*

I was considering the G6, mainly for price. But the Pontiac just didn't seem well put together. The C70 was just too expensive. So I ordered a 2.0 Eos with an automatic and no other options--it comes to about 32K. The Sport and Lux packages seemed like a lot of stuff I didn't want or need for an extra $3,500. So I have to wait, but I'll get what I want without all the bells and whistles...


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Eos vs G6 vs C70 (scottjay99)*

congrats on your Eos. you will love it!


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (Furiator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Furiator* »_Solara, and other convertibles aren't competitors because of the rag top.
The only 4 door hard tops in the US market are these 3 cars. 
There are 2 doors like the Lexus with a hard top, but that is apples to oranges as well.
I wan't a convertible, but I don't want the rag. 

They are competitors because they are 4 seat convertibles and are in the price range, (the Solara bases at $27,190,the Sebring starts at $27,605 at the higher end Audi 2.0T Frontrak starts at $39,100, the E46 325 (185 hp)starts at $39,600 the Saab 9-3 starts at $37,700)
The Eos, G6 and the C70 have an arguable edge because they are hardtops (ie they are harder to break into, they have better all season use, they are generally quieter, sturdier etc..). They aren't a different segment, remember that VW tends to run in between segments.


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

Yeah, I meant 4 seat, not 4 door. same with the Lexus... I don't think it has a back seat, and if it does, it is probably not useable like a 911.


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: Eos vs G6 vs C70 (scottjay99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottjay99* »_I was considering the G6, mainly for price. But the Pontiac just didn't seem well put together. The C70 was just too expensive. So I ordered a 2.0 Eos with an automatic and no other options--it comes to about 32K. The Sport and Lux packages seemed like a lot of stuff I didn't want or need for an extra $3,500. So I have to wait, but I'll get what I want without all the bells and whistles...


^^^ See this is exactly what I was talking about. People who want the G6 loaded could go for a bare bone EOS instead.
The problem for VW is the people who want a bare bone G6 won't EVER look at the VW.
Another example of VW not bing considered a marquee brand was the Phaeton. Most people gladly paid thousands more to buy an A8 over a Pheaton because it came with the name Audi instead. Mechanically it was the same car, but the brand brings in the bucks.
I know the EOS is better, but again, your average consumer (which most of us here aren't) will think that the Volvo is better and warrants the extra money.
I have a friend at work wants a C70 and won't consider a EOS. I find that to be typical.


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I threw in a few bids just for the heck of it. got it up to 34,500+ but it still did not meet reserve. 
I am guessing that I will end up with a loaded 3.2 luxury edition with navi, zenon etc. I hope that it will not be much more than the low 40's which is about 8k less than the C70. 
Since the G6 has no trunk space and and does not even have a navi option I just do not consider it in the same class as the EOS


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Eos vs G6 vs C70 (Furiator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Furiator* »_
^^^ See this is exactly what I was talking about. People who want the G6 loaded could go for a bare bone EOS instead.
The problem for VW is the people who want a bare bone G6 won't EVER look at the VW.


Well the problem with that logic is that the Base G6 convertible is still more expensive than the base Eos.

_Quote, originally posted by *Furiator* »_
I know the EOS is better, but again, your average consumer (which most of us here aren't) will think that the Volvo is better and warrants the extra money.
I have a friend at work wants a C70 and won't consider a EOS. I find that to be typical. 

Tell your friend it doesn't hurt to check it out, Unless he's afraid he might change his mind...


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Eos vs G6 vs C70 (Furiator)*

How exactly do you know that the Eos is better than the C70?
Aside from the lower price, what are the advantages of the Eos?

_Quote, originally posted by *Furiator* »_
^^^ See this is exactly what I was talking about. People who want the G6 loaded could go for a bare bone EOS instead.
The problem for VW is the people who want a bare bone G6 won't EVER look at the VW.
Another example of VW not bing considered a marquee brand was the Phaeton. Most people gladly paid thousands more to buy an A8 over a Pheaton because it came with the name Audi instead. Mechanically it was the same car, but the brand brings in the bucks.
I know the EOS is better, but again, your average consumer (which most of us here aren't) will think that the Volvo is better and warrants the extra money.
I have a friend at work wants a C70 and won't consider a EOS. I find that to be typical.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Eos vs G6 vs C70 (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_How exactly do you know that the Eos is better than the C70?
Aside from the lower price, what are the advantages of the Eos?


It all depends on your definition of better. 
To some the fact that the Eos offers nearly the same interior space, has almost the same trunk space, offers the same open air experience with hard top security, can be had with the same/similar options and will perform about the same, yet does it for less $$ means it is the better value. 
Then some will up the ante and say you can get the 250 hp VR6 version with sports package, NAV, DSG, Sat radio etc... and still come close to the base price of the C70 (which doesn't have a secondary engine option yet) and flat out say its the better car at that price. 
But then the Volvo has a 'premium' badge







how much is that worth exactly?


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Eos vs G6 vs C70 (gizmopop)*

I think you're right - definition dependent. I agree on the value part as well as the V6 options. But that doesn't say that the vehicle is better as much as it says more buying options are available. Ie. value =/ better, at least not always. Just my opinion.
Personally, I wouldn't get a V6 and wouldn't mind seeing the Eos with a 2.0 FSI. No turbo, no V6. That would make it even better















As for the premium bizness, that's marketing.

_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_
It all depends on your definition of better
To some the fact that the Eos offers nearly the same interior space, has almost the same trunk space, offers the same open air experience with hard top security, can be had with the same/similar options and will perform about the same, yet does it for less $$ means it is the better value. 
Then some will up the ante and say you can get the 250 hp VR6 version with sports package, NAV, DSG, Sat radio etc... and still come close to the base price of the C70 (which doesn't have a secondary engine option yet) and flat out say its the better car at that price. 
But then the Volvo has a 'premium' badge







how much is that worth exactly?


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Eos vs G6 vs C70 (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Aside from the lower price, what are the advantages of the Eos?

For me, the advantages of the Eos are:
- glass roof (I list this separately, because even when closed it gives an open feeling to the interior)
- sun roof
- available DSG
- available sport suspension
- more useful trunk space when the top is down (C70 trunk floor is oddly shaped)
- direct access to trunk space when the top is down (C70 requires you to use a lifter mechansim to raise/lower the top bits)
I also prefer the Eos' stying, but that's subjective.
For me, the only advantage of the C70 is a larger back seat.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Eos vs G6 vs C70 (flubber)*

Sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Eos vs G6 vs C70 (Furiator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Furiator* »_
The problem for VW is the people who want a bare bone G6 won't EVER look at the VW.


This is true, but maybe not in the way you mean. The people who would buy a bare bone G6 are a different segment.


----------



## SMG (May 29, 2002)

I spotted this one at my local dealer this weekend for ~$36k.


----------



## snb3 (Oct 9, 2000)

I think the Eos is an excellent buy if it built better than my last VW. So much so that I plan on replacing my 325cic next yr unless the E92 vert blows it away to justify the expected $10k extra. I don't expect it to drive as well as an E92 but since this is going to be wifey's daily cruiser, a comfortable & safe & relatively good handling car with a well designed and finished interior is as important.
To me, Volvo is not more upscale than a VW. If its not a BMW 7 series or an S class, you're not really upscale. And thats coming from a 3 series owner. Tough crowd around here.
My only thing is you cant get just the sport suspenion separate.


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (majinjoel1)*

Go buy a Ford Focus. You can find a nice 2 year old w/low miles for about $9 Gs. Nice car butt......
All of a sudden you notice the value of content and attention to detail and not just the cost.


----------



## KeithK (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: EOS TOO EXPENSIVE!!! (majinjoel1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majinjoel1* »_I went to go drop off my wifes 2.5L at the dealership for her 10,000 mile service and we saw an EOS. The sticker price was $37,800 for the 2.0T version with heated leather seats and thats all! That is alot of money!!!

Is it possible to get an EOS with "heated leather seats and that's all"? Don't you need to get the Sport or Luxury package to get leather seats?


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: (155VERT83)*

The black one on the lot just down the street from my work is $38k. Leather/navigation are not worth a $10,000 premium over MSRP.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (sbvwfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbvwfanatic* »_The black one on the lot just down the street from my work is $38k. Leather/navigation are not worth a $10,000 premium over MSRP.

It would fair to discuss and evaluate the Eos in objective and honest terms. Being intimately familiar with price and option lists, I know that an Eos with a sticker of $38K has significantly more differences than simply Leather and Navigation, in comparison with the $27,990 base model. There's larger wheels, rain sensing wipers, lumbar support and power seats, windshiled mounted wind blocker, rear seat wind blocker, auto dimming mirrors, and probably a DSG transmission just for starters. They'll be more too.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:52 AM 8-24-2006_


----------



## mtbscottie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_ Being intimately familiar with price and option lists

LOL, yeah, to the point where you cry when someone misstates the name of an interior color offering.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (mtbscottie)*

Scottie you contribute absolutely nothing to these forums, outside of trying to launch personal attacks against people. I'm interested in accuracy (which obviously means nothing to you), and an I'm here to discuss the Eos. You should try contributing something to the knowledge base, instead of constantly making a jackass out of yourself.


----------



## mtbscottie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

You haven't read any of my other posts then, you make a fool of yourself and you're just plain fun to ridicule, whether it's crying because someone made a mistake or giving us a lesson in German.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (mtbscottie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtbscottie* »_You haven't read any of my other posts then, you make a fool of yourself and you're just plain fun to ridicule, whether it's crying because someone made a mistake or giving us a lesson in German. 

See Scottie, we both have entirely different approaches to this forum. I understand that this is currently be best resource for Eos information, and I'm interested in accurate data for new people trying to learn about the car. The posts here are apt to be available for a long time, so if I see something grossly inaccurate about the Eos, I will take the time to provide correct data. That includes updating my own posts as new information becomes available. That's not crying, that's being helpful to people searching for correct data that come here to learn about the Eos.
In contrast, you, by your own admission, think its "fun to ridicule" other people. That makes you an immature jackass. So in the future, If you are unhappy with my penchant for accuracy, just ignore me. But don't make any further comments on what I say, because I don't want to hear it, and neither does anybody else.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Eos vs G6 vs C70 (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_
For me, the advantages of the Eos are:
- glass roof (I list this separately, because even when closed it gives an open feeling to the interior)
- sun roof
- available DSG
- available sport suspension
- more useful trunk space when the top is down (C70 trunk floor is oddly shaped)
- direct access to trunk space when the top is down (C70 requires you to use a lifter mechansim to raise/lower the top bits)
I also prefer the Eos' stying, but that's subjective.


One other item that I have never seen mentioned anywhere. For anyone considering Nav in either car, the Volvo Nav can only be controlled with buttons and knobs on the back side of the steering wheel. This makes it impossible for the front passenger to do anything with it. Also the screen opens on the top of the dash. You would think that this would make it easer to see by being closer to your line of sight, but I found that sunlight made it much more difficult to use than the screen in my Jetta. Haven't seen the Volvo screen in dim or no light conditions, but I would suspect it would be much better than daytime.
Since I want Nav this is a complete showstopper for me, even if the Eos wasn't already a much better value. 
However, I am waiting for BMW to make good on their promise to bring their diesels to the US within 2 years. Then I'll see if VW or BMW is my next new car!


----------

